# how do i mix to get a pantone



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Good Evening, I have just started my first simulated seperation in fast films. 
i got channels with scarlet red pantone 185,blue pantone 286. My question is :

!. How do i get scarlet red pantone 185. I have scarlet red ink but how do i mix it to get that specific pantone? (since ive never done this before ) Thanks


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

You can buy pantone match ink customized to your desired color from many suppliers. IC Custom Pantone Match Ink (Pint/Qt/Gal) Don't know much more about the ins and outs, but it seems like it won't be any easy task to do on your own. Could be wrong though. Good luck!


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Buy Pantone identifier book with the formulas. Use your inks and match to the swatch in the book:
Graphics - PANTONE FORMULA GUIDE coated, uncoated, matte










Buy Pantone Color Cue that has the formulas and identifies Pantone colors:
Equipment - PANTONE® Color Cue®2








_Original Color Cue_


Call ink company you use and ask for formula.

Purchase Pantone Color Matching System from licensed ink company.

Purchase pre-mixed Pantone Color Match ink company.

Make a square of Pantone 185 in Photoshop, CorelDRAW or Illustrator and HOPE your monitor gives you an accurate color.









Visit any other paper printer, screen printer or printing supplier and ask to look at their formula book for two minutes. Take paper and pencil.

Ask customer to provide hard sample of Pantone 185 for comparison, "Just to make sure".


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Cool thanks for the links. What does it mean by coated and uncoated? Thanks


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Coated PAPER or UNcoated paper.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

If you don't have a mixing system, Wild Side North will mix any pantone color for you in quarts.

Wild Side North


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

I promise you there are ink distributors closer to you than Pennsylvania.


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the help and the links . Well do i really need to use that specific pantone when im at the press or can i just use the scarlet red in general? Thanks


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

You can also use a good stock red, royal, lt blue, etc and get a real close print. The PMS color are approx colors used by FF, not totally necessary. PMS match your stock inks and plug those values in the PS channels for a more accurate representation as to what your inks will look like as apposed to the ones FF specifies


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks i thin its great i can use the stock. I dont have lemon yellow can use yellow gold as an alternate? Thanks


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

yellow gold might work. Just all depends on the job at hand. Every printer should have lemon yellow as a stock color. You can mix lemon yellow and scarlet red to get orange, yellow and blue to get a green.
Can you post a visual of the job in question?


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is a picture of what im working on , Thanks


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Yep, yellow gold should work just fine. In PS double click the channel (color square) and edit the color to a more yellow gold for a more accurate visual. I do this all the time.


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Cool Thanks Fluid


----------

